# When is the best time to find snakes in the bush??????????????



## spiderpug (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been into the local bush a few times in North Ipswich during the day around noon till about 3 or 4. I can never seem to find any. Is it better to look for them at night time?

Cheers,
James


----------



## webcol (Nov 29, 2009)

I usually go in the morning around 6 - 9 for elapids. For pythons i go at night


----------



## derekm (Nov 29, 2009)

Is this North Ipswich near Brisbane, or is there a North Ipswich near Auckland? If near Auckland, good luck any time of the day or night!!!!


----------



## DonkeyKong (Nov 29, 2009)

derekm said:


> Is this North Ipswich near Brisbane, or is there a North Ipswich near Auckland? If near Auckland, good luck any time of the day or night!!!!



Looks like APS has it's own Chris Rock (Thinks he is funny while nobody else does)


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 29, 2009)

well the best time is spring time all day,especially up there you have alot of species of elapid,they are engaging in reproductive behavior,they still are now just less thats all.


----------

